# Our match is approved - yeehah!



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi all
well its a unanimous *YES!!! * for us and littlie  
cant believe its really true  the panel were all really nice and friendly and we didnt get any tricky questions. they were very reassuring about an issue which has been bubbling away in the background, and reared up again just yesterday - a birth family friend who has littlies older sibling and would very much like littlie too...she's been getting legal advice and seems quite intent on pursuing it all. however it seems that thay all agree there's little she can actually do and the quicker we get her home the less likely it is that they'll be able to move her. none of it is really in littlies best interest. once we'd put that issue to bed it was all plain sailing really..and afterwards the legal advisor made a point of coming out too to reassure us again 
SO, keeping that all firmly in the back of our minds and trying not to worry about it, we are OVER THE MOON!!! just cant believe its real. its only a week tomorrow till we see her again    the foster mum was there so it was brilliant to catch up with her and she gave us a whole heap of recent photos which i just cant stop looking at over and over. she kept saying what a wonderful little character she is and the loveliest child they've fostered and how we're just gonna love having her 
we had a lovely shop at mothercare staright afterwards and we now have a mattress and sheets on the cot and some more clothes  decided to get the bigger stuff like carseat and pushchair online as seems much cheaper...
my mums just popped over with the curtains she's made and thankfully they NOTHING like the ones i dreamt about last night - which had farm animals intermingled with thomas the bl00dy tank engine  i thought i wasnt stressed but clearly my dreams have given me away 

hoping all of you get to have this feeling someday soon (not the stressed bit, the happy after panel bit!!)

kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

KJ

Am over the moon for you and DH- not long till your Daughter is home with you

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## salpal (May 1, 2007)

Oh I am so so pleased for you.  Huge congratulations to you all.  (I have been reading your threads but not posted beofre).
Lots of love
Sally
xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Brilliant news.........look forward to reading more news when you can.

Hope your going to celebrate.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo 

Fantastic news   So pleased for you 

xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations KJ!!!

Fantastic news, am so pleased all went well today.  Enjoy the shopping and celebrate, won't be long until you have your little girl home.

Love
OT x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Such fantastic news Keemjay not that I had any doubts, can't wait to read all your news.
Love
Viva
XXX


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

congratulations !! not long now till you are all together and looking forwards to the rest of your lives as a family 
love caseyx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Wonderful news KJ xxxx 

Can feel the excitement in your post!

Laine


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

KJ

Brilliant news, can't wait to read next week about your meeting your littlie.  Enjoy the shopping, its great fun.

Karen x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi KJ 

Congratulations - i am so delighted for you - absolutely fabulous news, not long till you see your littlie again, have  a lovely week and look forward to hearing all your news.

take care and happy photo watching 
I did lots of that and loved just gazing at them 

take care
LB
X


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh, wonderful, wonderful news KJ.  Only a week to go.  Had to smile about your curtains dream, what goes on in our minds eh?  Get as much sleep in stock this week as you can so your batteries are fully charged for intros.  How long are your intros going to be?  Look forward to hearing more about your daughter.

Sanita


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Keejay

Wonderful news

love

Camilla


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

many congratulations to you both. xxxxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

KJ... what a wonderful post.  I am so so happy for you, it's absolutely wonderful this bit... all the anticipation and the buying of baby goods after all this time.  You enjoy every single minute hon.

I went to Halfords to get the right car seat fitted for Bea, and then went online (Kiddicare) and got it for over £50 cheaper...  worth doing.

Eeeeeeeeeek, can't wait to hear all about your intros... when will that be do you think

Love C xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

KJ,
How fantastic!!!! many many congratulations oh the joy she will bring you wonderful news!!
Love JD x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Keemjay

Congratulations! I haven't been on here for quite a while and I've just been reading through and saw your wonderful news. How exciting!!!!

Ange x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

KJ

Many congratulations.  Glad panel went well for you.

Look forward to hearing all your news about littlie.

Tracey x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

how wonderful!!!! THOUGHT ABOUT YOU ALL DAY TODAY    (and yesterday as I thought your panel date was on Tuesday)...silly me!

Thrilled to bits for you. I really, really l am!

xoxoxox


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Congratulations!!

You sound so happy in your post and so excited. It's wonderful   She sounds lovely.

Nicky x


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wonderful news!!!  Many congratulations

x


----------



## momo (Apr 12, 2005)

What wonderful news, Keemjay!

I am so happy for you!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

KJ & DH - so very pleased for you both.
Congratulations.


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS KJ - Brilliant news!

Enjoy your intro's and we can't wait to hear more!

Love and best wishes
Ever x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks for all your congrats, means such a lot 
intros start on wed straight after the planning meeting so its not long now!!
the foster mum has been a complete star since we saw her at panel..we exchanged addresses and emails and every day she has sent us a new photo of littlie doing something that day - last nights was her asleep in her cot, so cute
we've had a lovely email dialogue going, we just click which is great. she also went to the trouble of sending dh a card for his 40th from littlie complete with a photo of her and a balloon and her scribble inside 
our friends threw a surprise baby shower for us on thurs eve which was amazing - i couldnt stop crying, i was just so overwhelmed. everybody is just so behind us, its great to have the support
we've got loads to do for the next couple of days as we kind of lost the weekend in dh's 40th party celebrations so i'd better crack on

kj x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

KJ

That is so lovely of the FC's, makes it seem more of a reality and keeps littlie fresh in your minds until Weds when you get to see her in the flesh.

Can't wait to read how Wednesday goes.  Like you, you cannot believe how much your support netwrok are behind you until you get to this stage.  Enjoy, you have some of the best days ahead

Karen x


----------

